# Cost of living in Sydney - New South Wales



## Editor

The cost of living in Australia can vary dramatically from place to place so lets see how much value you get for your money in Sydney - New South Wales.


----------



## kttykat

Editor said:


> The cost of living in Australia can vary dramatically from place to place so lets see how much value you get for your money in Sydney - New South Wales.


Definitely more expensive here in NSW than it was in Wisconsin USA. Trying to get cat food, kitty litter etc is costing a lot more. I notice the grocery bills are much more and no coupons  I can't wait until I am able to work, living off savings just doesn't go that far  but at least I am with my husband 

Kttykat


----------



## Dexter

Yeah - even in Sydney cost may vary. Compare suburbs like Campbelltown, Parramatta, Sutherland, Marrickville, Bondi Junction, Chatswood and Kirribilli. You will see how big the differences can be. 

Central Coast is significantly cheaper than Sydney and people are moving there to buy their dream houses with water views and just a few steps to beaches.


----------



## kttykat

Dexter said:


> Yeah - even in Sydney cost may vary. Compare suburbs like Campbelltown, Parramatta, Sutherland, Marrickville, Bondi Junction, Chatswood and Kirribilli. You will see how big the differences can be.
> 
> Central Coast is significantly cheaper than Sydney and people are moving there to buy their dream houses with water views and just a few steps to beaches.


Even around the Southern Highlands prices vary significantly within a couple of miles! Prices for houses start at around 300k in Hilltop, 350K in Mittagong, 400k in Bowral, but even in places like Mittagong you can pay 350k for a starter home, to the sky's the limit for a house on mount Gibraltar, still in Mittagong paying multi millions.

Kttykat


----------



## Giles600

*Geneva Flights*

Hi there thanks alot for the post...............


----------



## Jay_Cheung

so expensive......


----------



## msiqueira9

Agamemnon said:


> This is almost impossible to answer and depends on a lot of factors such as car ownership or using public transport, how much you eat out and cook your own meals, what kind of house/flat you live in and the cost of rent, where you shop for groceries, which area you live in (yes this is a huge factor), if you have an luxuries such as pay TV or similar, how you use utilities such as telephone (both land-line and mobile), gas and electricity. I can give you a rough idea based on my own circumstances. I live in one of the outer suburbs of Sydney and pay about $230/week in rent (3 bedroom home), $100/week for food (2 adults no kids not eating out), $50/week in petrol (40km/day non city semi rural driving), $150/month telephone (land-line includes pay TV), $90/month car insurance, $500 every 3 months for electricity and about $250 every 3 months for gas, about $700/year car registration this includes RTA (government vehicle authority similar to US DMV) fees and compulsory Greenslip (third party property insurance) and pink Slip which is a safety inspection. Usually for miscellaneous which includes lunch out with friends and the like on average we spend about $100/week...but that is an average over the year.


Agamenon, in what suburb do you live? I was checking realestate com au and its hard to find anything below 350 a week.


----------



## Alnaibii

If I will go for State Sponsorship, NSW will be the choice, so I will watch this thread with great interest.


----------



## Kangeroo

Hmm yea sydney is quite expensive compared to the other states like others have said it dependa on the actual sydney area that u go too and you will see a massive diffirence


----------



## erindave

My partner and I were living in Pyrmont and here's our expenses for the two of us. 
$425 a week for rent for a large room with ensuite in a shared house which included all our bills. 
$100 a week on food
$200 a week on entertainment
$25 a week on mobile phones
We walked everywhere but would occasionally spend $20 a week on transport costs


----------



## chicken999

Wow that's crazy prices for Sydney rent, no wonder u southeners all move up to qld lol. For that money in Brisbane u get a massive house


----------



## erindave

chicken999 said:


> Wow that's crazy prices for Sydney rent, no wonder u southeners all move up to qld lol. For that money in Brisbane u get a massive house


It's pretty expensive but we were a 10 minute walk to the city centre and right near the harbour. It was a huge place and I loved being able to walk everywhere.

We worked it out that because we didn't pay anything for transport or any extra cost for bills it was as cheap as when we were living in a tiny room 15 minutes by train from the city centre...

I've heard Queensland is really cheap for living costs, I might have to try living up there for a bit when my man is allowed back into the country.


----------



## DylanW

Yeah I must agree with Dexter..

My wife and I have just bought a semi in North Bondi and I must admit not only from a property point of view but the eastern suburbs is just ridiculously expensive!

My sister, brother in law and nephews and nieces live in Melbourne and its far more affordable there. Not even from an area point of view but in general.. Food, property, living expenses etc...

Sydney is awesome but very very expensive.!


----------



## StaceyLynn

Thank you for the information all!


----------



## BryceR

erindave said:


> My partner and I were living in Pyrmont and here's our expenses for the two of us.
> $425 a week for rent for a large room with ensuite in a shared house which included all our bills.
> $100 a week on food
> $200 a week on entertainment
> $25 a week on mobile phones
> We walked everywhere but would occasionally spend $20 a week on transport costs





chicken999 said:


> Wow that's crazy prices for Sydney rent, no wonder u southeners all move up to qld lol. For that money in Brisbane u get a massive house


Is it me, or are those prices really good? A few years ago, I was looking at apartments around the Epping/Eastwood/Carlingford area and the cheapest I could find were around $400 for a 1/2 bedroom apartment. $425 in Pyrmont seems outstanding.

High prices in Sydney is one attractive reason to move out of NSW and to any other state for work.


----------



## robboat

The OP is sharing a room with ensuite.....not a complete apartment....:-(

Sydney rents will continue to climb as demand is strong - especially in inner city areas.
This is mainly due to employment opportunities and lifestyle locations that other states do not have.

The simple rule is "the further away (from the CBD) the cheaper"......but then the commuting time/cost can be a strong disadvantage.

Try to work & live local to your employment - easier all round.

Cheers.....


----------



## BryceR

robboat said:


> The OP is sharing a room with ensuite.....not a complete apartment....:-(
> 
> Sydney rents will continue to climb as demand is strong - especially in inner city areas.
> This is mainly due to employment opportunities and lifestyle locations that other states do not have.
> 
> The simple rule is "the further away (from the CBD) the cheaper"......but then the commuting time/cost can be a strong disadvantage.
> 
> Try to work & live local to your employment - easier all round.
> 
> Cheers.....


Oh. I certainly missed that. Sorry. Now it makes more sense.

Close proximity to work isn't necessary, but being close to reliable transport is.


----------



## robboat

Commuting for work is often wasted time....time out of your life.

I recommend being not more than 30 minutes away if you are a fixed location worker.

Different of you are casual/on call or mobile service industry....then you need to be flexible......spend the hours in the traffic...:-((


----------



## KEONI

Since the early 70's cost of living in Sydney is more expensive than Melbourne, many people said if you want to safe money live in Melbourne. Back in the early 90's food in Sydney was cheaper than Los Angeles, but year after year is catching up and now everything is more expensive than Los Angeles. The only cheap in Sydney is your health fund which the bigger portion covered by medicare.


----------

